# Clash of the Bullies ABKC Show in Columbia, SC featuring BTK, Semper Fi and Many More



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Apparently Bully the Kid is more than a radio host. Here he is in the ring with The Prophecy this past weekend in SC. 




 

I am still going through my pictures I took at the show, but I wanted to post up this video and a couple of other pictures.  








 
The Prophecy

 
I have a few more of him in the ring I will post up when I get them. They are on a different memory card.  








 
ISB's Blackout and Traffic










I was very proud of these two boys. Blackout placed third in both shows and Traffic placed 2nd in the first show. 


















Southern Pride's Grizz









Semper Fi's Espi kicked butt too! She won 1st place and Best Standard Female in the first show. Her daddy Ooh-Rah won Best Grand Champ at the show, as well; however, I didn't get a shot of him with his ribbon. Congrats to Manny, Steph, Ooh-Rah, and Espi.

I did get some super sweet pictures of Espi and Ooh-Rah on the way up to the show though. 








This picture reminds me of the kids that ask their parents "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? No."

















and this is my favorite picture of Ooh-Rah. He is pouting because I wouldn't let him sit in my lap on the way to the show. Such a sweet baby.

I have more so I will post them up when I get finished going through them all.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

great pictures and congrats to those that did well!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like you had fun - nice pics.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

great pics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> great pictures and congrats to those that did well!


Thanks, Lisa! 


Mach0 said:


> Looks like you had fun - nice pics.


Yes, it was a good show and I got to see a lot of nice dogs.



apbtmom76 said:


> great pics


Thanks, Tye!


----------



## Nickp28 (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats! Awesome pics!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*More Pictures From Clash of the Bullies*









*ISB's Traffic (CH Dax x Dirty Diana)- 8 months*
















*Bully the Kid and the Prophecy (CH Sugar Daddy x Boots)*








*Southern Pride's Hova (Prezz x Trinity)*








*Bullyxtraordinaires' Mz.BLackwood 7000 @ 8 months*
















* ISB's Traffic (right) @ 8 months*
















*Manny and the Kid aka the Super Star and the Superhero lol*


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures girl!

The more I sit here and look at the Bullies that everyone posts, the more it makes me want one! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

That Ooh-Rah and Semper Fi Bullies are a powerhouse in the bully ring! Keep it up


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics, but how u not gonna let ooh rah sit on your lap , poor baby lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics girl!!!!!!! I wish I lived by you guys so I could go to all these shows too.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> great pics, but how u not gonna let ooh rah sit on your lap , poor baby lol.


MMHMMM PRETTY MESSED UP HUH. I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE LEFT HER AT THE GAS STATION IN SOUTH CAROLINA WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Nickp28 said:


> Congrats! Awesome pics!













brandileigh080 said:


> Awesome pictures girl!
> 
> The more I sit here and look at the Bullies that everyone posts, the more it makes me want one! Ahhhhhh!


I totally feel you on that girl! Thanks!



Silence said:


> That Ooh-Rah and Semper Fi Bullies are a powerhouse in the bully ring! Keep it up










They definitely be killin it.....



angelbaby said:


> great pics, but how u not gonna let ooh rah sit on your lap , poor baby lol.










I did let him ride in my lap just not the WHOLE way.... Geeeeez.....lol


kg420 said:


> Great pics girl!!!!!!! I wish I lived by you guys so I could go to all these shows too.


Thanks, Krystal. You should hit some on the West Coast girl. Y'all have mad shows every weekend!


MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> MMHMMM PRETTY MESSED UP HUH. I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE LEFT HER AT THE GAS STATION IN SOUTH CAROLINA WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE!










Coulda, woulda, shoulda, didn't! lmmfao


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT TIME!! BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
WE NEED MEG BACK UP IN THIS JOINT.....CAN YOU BRING HER BACK PLEASE?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> THERE'S ALWAYS NEXT TIME!! BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> WE NEED MEG BACK UP IN THIS JOINT.....CAN YOU BRING HER BACK PLEASE?


I miss Megan C! I wish she would come back too. Let's go kidnap her!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

bribe her with white dog lol everyone loves white dog


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

LET'S DO IT


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

great pix. thanks for sharing!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> bribe her with white dog lol everyone loves white dog





MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> LET'S DO IT


White Dog said he's down for that! I just have too hook it up with some prime rib and that's no problem.



Nizmo said:


> great pix. thanks for sharing!


Thanks, Nizmo.


----------

